# Starting K-9 in Jail, need help



## Robert Barlow (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a Corrections Officer for Lubbock County Sheriff's Office and I'm trying to get a K-9 Unit started for the Corrections Facility. I am in need of some help by those who are already using K-9's inside their Correction Facilities. My administration is open to starting this unit and tasked me to find out how other agencies are using and deploying the K-9 in their facilities. The information my administration needs me to gather prior to making their final decission is: 

What are other corrections agencies polices and protocols that use K-9's within their facility?

What are other correction agencies training programs and training policies?

How are the K-9's being used within the facility? (types of searches, riot control, cell extraction, tracking escapees, ect)

What is the agencies liabilities when using K-9's inside the corrections facility and how they limit the liabilities?


If you or anyone you know could help me in this please let me know. Thank you for your time and help. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Robert I am not a corrections officer,or LEO. but Keith(my husband) has trained over at Southern Coast K9, formally Southern Hills in Florida that teaches bomb and drug detection for Law Enforcement- Keith had his dog trained and then certified him in bomb detection... anyway a lot of departments for prisons are coming in and getting cell phone dogs-some are dual purpose dogs (protection and detection- some are just detection, and deterrent by looks ) It seemed what they do at Southen Hills, the correction facility or dept. that purchases a dog- sends the handler or handlers down- they stay and work the dogs, see what dog fits the individual handler and after a few weeks? of training- they go back ready to work. The owner, Bill Heiser might be able to point you in the right directions as far as setting up SOP's etc.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

When I read the title I thought it was from an inmate. I was a little disappointed


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Robert, I know Wayne Conrad runs the K-9 Unit for the California Department of Corrections and is doing some great stuff with cell phone detection. He is very knowledgable and could probably help you out alot with getting a K-9 unit started up in corrections. 

*Wayne W. Conrad, Sergeant*
*Statewide Canine Coordinator*
*R. A. McGee Correctional Training Center*
*Office: (209) 744-5062*


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Robert Barlow said:


> I'm a Corrections Officer for Lubbock County Sheriff's Office and I'm trying to get a K-9 Unit started for the Corrections Facility. I am in need of some help by those who are already using K-9's inside their Correction Facilities. My administration is open to starting this unit and tasked me to find out how other agencies are using and deploying the K-9 in their facilities. The information my administration needs me to gather prior to making their final decission is:
> 
> What are other corrections agencies polices and protocols that use K-9's within their facility?
> 
> ...


Maricopa County (Arizona) jail uses K9's. THere's some videos on youtube with sheriff Joe Arpaio that explains it briefly. 
http://www.kpho.com/news/26048307/detail.html


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

We have had a few corrections guys come through using dogs we've trained. I have a contact or two from guys deploying narc dogs in cells and on people, cell phone dogs, patrol dogs for cell extraction, etc... I would recommend finding someone in your state for SOPs. 

PM me for their contact info and I'll put you in touch.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

San Diego County Sheriff's have 2 dogs assigned to the jails. Both are dual purpose and do a great job settling things down just by showing up. They actually train exactly as the patrol guys do so they track , do building searches, and everything else too. I know Ca DOC has a detection program and it just came to my area. One is dope and cell phones, other strictly dope. The cell phone dog is great for the prison but shouldn't be used for probable cause because cell phones are not illegal in the free world. Not saying you can use them in a search outside if you already have a warrant or whatever exception you might have. At that point, the dog is no different that having a flashlight to help you locate contraband. If the dog finds a phone, no big deal, pay em' and keep searching.

My personal opinion, it is an excellant force option and contraband locating tool for any jail prison. I don't know if Ca DOC has any apprehension trained dogs, and in this sue happy state, use of a K9 might not be worth the litigation. Contraband location on jail/prison grounds is a no brainer. Its a manpower saving tool. Part of that whole doing more with less that all of us LEO are going through.The inmates have nothing but time to think about where to hide things and they are extremely creative. 

I know the Arizona DOC has lots of dogs and so does New Mexico DOC. No sense in driving yourself crazy reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Try talking with Greg hes on here every once in a blue blue moon, I think he was trying to become a K-9 handler or is a handler or was trying to incorporate one into his jail, hes a correction officer. He has a website called upstate k9.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Robert, 

This is a great forum to participate in with a ton of great people. That said, I think statistically you may be better off asking your question additionally of different people and other forums. 

*Thomas Payne*
Ramona, CA 
619-417-7158

....ran the San Diego PD's canine department for a long time, I think at one time the largest in the country, and could likely give you pointers and help in terms of acquaintances in corrections he may have that have run a program. 

Also, you may try www.officer.com, they have a k9 section; http://www.uspcak9.com/ is also another website that could help.


----------



## Robert Barlow (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. The information you have provided will help tremendously.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Rob there are a handful of corrections folks on here and some very knowledgeable and helpful. Pick their brains or your state police K-9 guy, and enjoy the WDF!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Rob, if you want, send me a PM and I'll give you the number of the k9 coordinator for the TN Department of Corrections. They have a K9 unit, but it's only single purpose drug dogs and bloodhounds.

DFrost


----------

